
Honeybees can surf to safety - sohkamyung
https://cosmosmagazine.com/biology/honeybees-can-surf-to-safety
======
Jeff_Brown
"Surfing" makes for a cool headline, but I would call this swimming. A surfer
stays on a single wave.

This might be an especially efficient form of swimming, though -- one where
the paddles move at the waves' resonant frequency.

------
onewhonknocks
non-paywall source: [https://cosmosmagazine.com/biology/honeybees-can-surf-to-
saf...](https://cosmosmagazine.com/biology/honeybees-can-surf-to-safety)

~~~
dang
Ok, we've changed to that from
[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/18/science/bees-surfing-
wate...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/18/science/bees-surfing-water.html).
Thanks!

